# Quartz Conversion ?



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

How much should it cost to have a Seiko 6309-7040 Diver converted to quartz ? And would anyone know where this work could be carried out.

I have a couple of these brilliant watches now,and would like to have a very accurate one for daily wearing.Hence the quartz idea.

Thanks in anticipation. Mick.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mickyh7 said:


> How much should it cost to have a Seiko 6309-7040 Diver converted to quartz ? And would anyone know where this work could be carried out.
> 
> I have a couple of these brilliant watches now,and would like to have a very accurate one for daily wearing.Hence the quartz idea.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation. Mick.


the most common conversion is to install a Seiko quartz 7548 caliber in the 6309.But you have to find one first! The 7548s are really excellent quartz movements so you will likely have a hard time scouring for one.Used 7548s sell around $150 and up. How much for the actual conversion? not sure and rather depends on the repair guy. The 7548s are a direct drop-in I believe so not much altering needed.

Who can do it? There is a fellow John Bentley in the UK who is a Bellmatic guy buy would know/do the conversion for you. His callname is TigerUK. You can google the Bellmatic website by JohnN and find TigerUK's email. He is really excellent and a great fellow...good luck!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mickyh7 said:


> How much should it cost to have a Seiko 6309-7040 Diver *converted to quartz* ? And would anyone know where this work could be carried out. I have a couple of these brilliant watches now, and *would like to have a very accurate one for daily wearing. Hence the quartz idea*.


Converting a 'perfectly good auto' to quartz ?? :huh: Wash your mouth out, Mick. LOL !!! :clapping:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Not such a silly idea btw - I had a 6309-7040 done & as thian says the hardest bit is to find the quartz movement - I got mine from a Seiko specialist in the US and it cost about $70 iirc

I have always loved the 6309 but the movement isnt hacking or windable which is why I wanted to put a quartz in it (laziness I suppose as resetting it all the time was a pita!) - There are plenty of watch repair guys like Steve Burrage etc who would do the work for you (I was lucky & a mate did mine for me :notworthy

HTH ... Paul


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys,that gives me a bit to go on for now. More bl**dy money !!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

keep your eye out for quartz 7548 or 7546 movt's.....at worst, its goona need a different date wheel for the 7546 as its meant for a crown @ 3 o'clock, not 4.30.

ive done a couple now  and to be honest, its a doodle to do.....its more or less a direct drop and doesn't take long.

this is my one...










like paul said, he got his from a seiko movt specialist, but i think i only paid about Â£20 for mine.....

either way, even if you can only get a 7546, the date wheel in your 6309 can be used to put in the quartz movt.....

a few other people to consider doing it is our own uncle roy , silverhawk (paul) and bry......

now....if your really lucky, i might even have a quartz module hanging about somewhere........


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> now....if your really lucky, i might even have a quartz module hanging about somewhere........


Shawn.

This just doesn't apply to your post (or others that you've made - as an avid Seiko modder).

In fact, it would probably be a good topic for another separate dedicated thread.

You see lots of bitching about 'Frankens' on eBay - on here and on other forums.

At some point, in a few years time, some of these watches that you have modded ....

(in good faith) whether it be for your own pleasure / use, or for other watch enthusiasts ....

are going to find their way into the 'public domain', and ultimately onto eBay.

Thinking specifically, in this instance, where simply dropping a 754x quartz movement

into a 6309 'Automatic' diver (which still says 'Automatic' on the dial face, obviously) ....

What are unsuspecting buyers going to make of any such modded watches in 20 years time ?

Are modders, like yourselves, not making a rod for the backs of a future generation of collectors ?









Food for thought ? :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmm.....i see where your coming from........however......

the quartz conversion pictured, is no longer looking as it is now......as with all my other mod's....they look a lot like these...





































i usually try to go with a complete sterile dial.......


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> keep your eye out for quartz 7548 or 7546 movt's.....at worst, its goona need a different date wheel for the *7546 as its meant for a crown @ 3 o'clock, not 4.30*.


BTW, Shawn - Quite a few of the 7546-xxxx Pseudo-Divers have a crown at 4:30-ish.

Check out this current search on eBay: http://desc.shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_adv=1&_nkw=Seiko+7546&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_okw=Seiko+7546&_oexkw=&LH_TitleDesc=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=200&_fpos=Postcode&LH_SubLocation=1&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D0&fsradio2=%26LH_LocatedIn%3D1&_salic=0&_saact=3&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_rdc=1 (3 out of 4 in this result)

I've actually got a couple of 7546-7030's myself. 

- though I didn't pay anything like the ridiculous asking price for that one on eBay Germany !!


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

There are watch collector purists and there are creative modsters...or both! Modding is a current trend, and I give full credit to those wishing to express their horological creativities. Before modded watches hit ebay, there were always franken, cobbled watches for the unsuspecting buyer. Like buying a used car, tis up to the buyer to practise due diligence! haha!Personally, I have both a modded 6309 and a modded 7548 pair. Fellows who love the pillow case of the 6309s but wish the grab and go ease of the quartz get my nod of approval... :smartass:


----------

